# Big South Championship: Winthrop-UNC-A



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I mean, this is just laughable. Kenny George is hilarious. He is a enormous!!! And he's starting to HEAT UP! :lol: Winthrop 44, UNC-A 37.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Congrats to Winthrop. I feel bad for George, he's pretty much a freak show.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Congrats to Winthrop. I feel bad for George, he's pretty much a freak show.


I feel bad as well, it's got to be impossible for him to live a normal life.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

they said during today's telecast that he's never had a driver's license because he doesn't fit in most cars and his feet are too big to use the pedals. bummer.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

So what does he do? Sit in the backseat with his body?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

ride in vans?


----------



## Aram (May 24, 2008)

humm... just wondering who do you guys think is better...Kenny George or Shagari Alleyne?


----------

